# Water heater on electric



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Ususally run my hot water heater on gas, force of habit because of my old TT. Just realized that I can use either electric or gas and I want to spend the campgrounds nickel if possible. Hit the electric switch on the wall panel an waited for an hour and got nothing. Checked the power panel and AHA! Found the circuit breaker for the HW was off. Eureka! Problem soved!?!? Not so fast sherlock!







Still got no hot water and ended up using it in the gas mode. Anyone have any suggestions? I have the 28Rss. Thanks up front for any help.

Bob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Bob,

Check the water heater , ours has a little on/off switch for the electric element on it. I have to remove a drawer to get to it, it's on the backside of the heater.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

At least one user here had a small fire with their wiring. I'd suggest opening the cover over the water heater and doing a quick self inspection with the camper UNPLUGGED, just to make sure everything looks right. Then check outside, make sure all the wires are plugged in correctly and that nothing is unattached. If everything looks right and you still can't get it to work, I'd call the dealer for a visit and checkup.

Before you turn on the water heater switch, always check to make sure the tank is purged or air, by running the water through the line until it stops burping.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good points about checking the wiring and making sure the air is out of the tank.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

While we are on the subject of water heaters, did everyone receive a separate manual for the water heater? It seems I have a manual for everything EXCEPT the water heater.

I was de-winterizing between rain showers this weekend, and looked in the Keystone manual for the water heater proceedures. I was referred to the manufactrure's instructions, but there was no manufactururs instruction sheet.

I have a pretty good idea of what to do, but felt that a checklist, or at least the factory recommendations would be a good guide, to make sure I didn't leave anything out.

I guess I'll have to give the dealer a call.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...
Mine came with a 15 page manual. Your's must have been missing.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Pete, I'm calling the dealer in the a.m.

Tim


----------

